# Binding question



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

factory defect? return them and get a new pair that's built right.


----------



## Snowjunkie0898 (Sep 1, 2010)

i am trying to put it on a burton clash with the triangular holes though


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wait, I'm confused. Are the discs too small for the bindings? As in they shift around when mounted? Or are you talking about the holes being off when trying to mount onto a Burton 3D board (this is Burton's 3 hole pattern)?

If it is a mounting issue with the three hole pattern, then you need conversion discs made specifically for Burton boards. Contact K2 and ask how you can obtain some.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

OK makes sense now. i think what he's saying is that the plates that come with K2 bindings are not drilled at the right spots for Burton's weird triangle inserts. You can sometimes make them fit, but sometimes not.

In that case, do what Leo says: contact K2.

Or, he's trying to use burton plates or retro discs on the K2 bindings, which probably won't fit. In that case, contact K2, also 

Cheers!


----------



## Snowjunkie0898 (Sep 1, 2010)

just to make sure we are all on the same page here is a video i made YouTube - bindings

yes they are 3d's just a little confused


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright, so my guess was correct. You have a disc that is meant for traditional mounting holes. You need to contact K2 and ask about Burton conversion discs for their 3D pattern.


----------



## Snowjunkie0898 (Sep 1, 2010)

ok i called and surprisingly they said that the discs are 3d compatible and i needed to do one at a time and i it worked thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice. Well, enjoy your setup then!


----------

